# locations to take photos of your car in south wales



## sean20

hi all iv been meaning to go and take some tidy photos of my car for a while now but i dunt know any good locations in south wales. 

so why dunt we make a list of locations and post some pics as for other members who would like to do the same.


----------



## mejinks

Transporter bridge in Newport, at night.


----------



## Ti22

Off the top of my head and with some google'd pics..

Under the severn bridge on the chepstow side.










Anywhere in the mountains.. (evo hairpin etc)



















all the castles...


----------



## sean20

where is the one with the porche in taken?


----------



## Ti22

EVO hairpin - the same corner as the sideways caterfield..


----------



## Huw

Margam Park can be quite good.


----------



## skins

You could always do the road from the heads of the valley down to crickhowell, good views from there or even blaina town centre lol


----------



## sean20

thanks guys i have thought of going to brecon just past story arms on that nasty bend where the berger van and all the bikers stop


----------



## impster

a470, brecon beacons, looking back towards brecon. can get lovely views of the valley in the background from one of the big laybys there.


----------



## therealdeal0_5

The porsche photo is taken on the Black Mountains on the road from Brynamman to Llangadog!!


----------



## Ti22

therealdeal0_5 said:


> The porsche photo is taken on the Black Mountains on the road from Brynamman to Llangadog!!


and what a road it is too :argie:


----------



## therealdeal0_5

Its the A4069 between Brynamman and Llangadog amazing road but watch out for the sheep that can sometimes shoot across in front of you when your on a loud motorbike!! Smashed my collarbone to pieces!


----------



## Edstrung

Ti22 said:


> and what a road it is too :argie:


Still one of Top Gear's top 5 drives in the UK afaik :thumb:

Keep the locations and shots coming, give us some ideas for the good weather if it comes


----------



## littlejack

Anywhere around the Brecon Beacons is cool


----------



## BENJY

Does anyone have any ideas on Industrial style locations??

Old warehouses, units etc

I've been searching for a while now and cant for the life of me think of any!! I did manage to find a location in Llansamlet but they started demolishing it the next day.


----------



## littlejack

BENJY said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on Industrial style locations??
> 
> Old warehouses, units etc
> 
> I've been searching for a while now and cant for the life of me think of any!! I did manage to find a location in Llansamlet but they started demolishing it the next day.


Dont this helps mate Big pit in Blaenavon is pretty good has some photo locations Plus it has a steam railway about half a mile away


----------



## BENJY

Cheers Littlejack I shall check it out


----------



## sean20

I know its been a while since this thread but has anyone else got any more/new locations?


----------



## Dubjunkie

Down the gower? summer evenings are best


----------



## littlejack

Up around the the lakes in cwmtillery. Might be worth a look in the summer


----------



## kytey

some nice pics guys


----------



## mattygraham

One of my favorites on a nice day is the Knapp near Barry


----------



## Gilfishman

My Freelander 2 on MoD Range near Sennybridge Mid Wales


----------



## Davie

The road over betws mountain (between Ammanford and moriston hospital is an epic road. Also recently put up some wind turbines up there. Huge buggers!


----------



## Pugland53

Another from the A4069, one of my favourite roads.


----------



## Grant.

Haven't got any images, but the dry docks in Newport are pretty sweet.


----------



## MA3RC

Cardiff Yacht club by the ice skating ring isn't bad either


----------



## Grant.

Talking of Cardiff, Penarth Marina is pretty smart, too.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Oxwich Bay


----------



## A5HLEY

The Pembrokeshire coast & beaches make for some nice photo's.


IMG_0322 by Ashley_W_Bolton, on Flickr


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Black Mountains were stunning today


----------



## MicrowaveDave

Not a great picture but the location is lovely, Llangynidr mountain. 








Quite a famous location for car clubs etc, ystradfellte ford.


----------



## pug207

lots of places on the EVO triangle. even in bad weather its a lovely place.


----------



## ShaunaFTW

Here's mine by the light house down Mumbles which is nice in the summer if you can get there when it's not busy!


----------



## S3LDM

You could always use the front of Merthyr College


----------

